# Activer l'ipad de mes parents ?



## Sucrier (24 Juillet 2011)

Voilà mes parents très âgés viennent d'installer internet et ayant vu l'ipad2 à la télé ils sont très tentés .

Est-ce possible que je l'active et que je le mette à jour à partir de mon macbook ?

Si oui, comment éviter que ce soit mon compte mobile me et mes autres informations privées qui soient sur l'ipad, est-ce que je dois créer une autre session et si oui comment ou faire d'autres manipulations ?

Tous les conseils sont les bienvenus .


----------



## Toximityx (24 Juillet 2011)

Tu l'actives et tu fais nouvelle iPad


----------



## Sucrier (24 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux détailler ? C'est sur l'ipad que je dois le faire et entrer un autre compte mobile me ?  Est-ce qu'il y aura la dernière version de l'ios ?


----------



## Sucrier (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon finalement j'ai créé une nouvelle session administrateur au nom de mes parents sur le mac, je suppose que cette session seule ira sur l'ipad ? 

J'ai vu aussi qu'il n'y avait plus de compte mobile me, j'utiliserai l'adresse de leur fai pour les mails et facetime, est-ce que je suis dans le bon ?

Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2011)

Parfait. C'est le plus surs. Pas le plus simple, mais au moins, tu n'as pas pris de risque. 

Ensuite, tout se configure sur l'iPad et lors que l'OS 5 arrivera cet automne, tu n'auras même plus besoin de te soucier des sauvegardes ou autre qui se feront de manière transparente.


----------



## Dthibault (26 Juillet 2011)

Sucrier a dit:


> Bon finalement j'ai créé une nouvelle session administrateur au nom de mes parents sur le mac, je suppose que cette session seule ira sur l'ipad ?
> 
> J'ai vu aussi qu'il n'y avait plus de compte mobile me, j'utiliserai l'adresse de leur fai pour les mails et facetime, est-ce que je suis dans le bon ?
> 
> Merci pour les conseils.



En réalité, le système de session du Mac n'a rien à voir avec l'iPad. Quand tu va brancher l'iPad au Mac, iTunes va te demander si tu veux qu'il soit configurer comme un nouvel iPad. C'est ça qu'il faut faire. À partir de ce moment là, l'iPad est vierge et libre à toi d'y mettre ce que tu veux


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2011)

Ben si, la session a quelque chose a voir. Si tu le connectes sur une session avec déjà des éléments présents dans iTunes, le carnet d'adresses, photo, etc. Tu as plus de chance de remplir l'iPad que si tout est vide


----------



## Sucrier (26 Juillet 2011)

Ok, je vais passer par la nouvelle session mais en gros qu'est-ce qui est transféré? Le contenu d'itunes et d'iphoto ou d'autres choses en cas de synchronisation ?


----------



## Larme (26 Juillet 2011)

Oui.
Enfin, ce sont des paramètres à régler : tu peux choisir quelles photos, quelles musiques etc, voire rien de tout cela...


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2011)

Ce qui est transféré, c'est à toi de le décider. Il suffit de suivre les étapes et tout est expliqué clairement.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour, l'ideal aurait ete que vos parents disposent d'un ordinateur pour gerer eux-meme leur contenu.
Une tablette n'est pas vraiment un ordi à part entiere, sauf ci on s'en sert exclusivement pour du surf.


----------



## Valmente (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
Vu que ce sont des "parents très âgés" je pense qu'il ne peut être question qu'ils utilisent un ordinateur pour "gérer eux mêmes le contenu". Les solutions indiquées ci-dessus sont parfaites dans leur cas et leur utilisation (e-mail, surf, applis, visio), c'est tout l'intérêt d'une tablette justement, au contraire d'un ordinateur. Cet aspect serait également valable pour des personnes réfractaires à l'informatique (et donc aux ordis) en général


----------



## Sucrier (12 Septembre 2011)

Bon c'est fait , il a fallu un peu de temps car le fournisseur d'accès à internet a mis plusieurs semaines à activer la ligne mais bon pour l'ipad, je m'en suis bien sorti avec votre aide.

Je suis passé par la nouvelle session, le seul ennui c'est que pour créer le compte apple dans itunes, il m'était demandé un numéro de carte de crédit. J'ai contourné le problème en téléchargeant une application gratuite sur le mac dans l'apple store et là il m'a proposé "aucun" comme moyen de paiement et c'est passé pour la création de l'identifiant apple.

J'ai aussi un peu ramé pour configurer le compte mail mais j'y suis parvenu.

Ils sont émerveillés, ils ont fait une vidéo par Skype avec de la famille en Australie .

Une dernière question, je leur ai activé facetime avec une adresse qui n'est pas un ".me" et bizarrement, on entend la sonnerie, la  connexion vidéo se lance mais n'aboutit jamais à son ouverture complète... Une explication ?


----------



## laf (24 Septembre 2011)

Et c'est quoi le nom de cette appli STP? Ca va me servir pour mes parents aussi.


----------



## ced68 (27 Septembre 2011)

laf a dit:


> Et c'est quoi le nom de cette appli STP? Ca va me servir pour mes parents aussi.



L'appli qui sert à quoi ? Il a tout dit : Facetime, Skype ou Mail...


----------



## laf (27 Septembre 2011)

OK, je viens de comprendre le sens de sa phrase, je croyais qu'il existait une appli particulière pour feinter l'obligation de donner son N°de CB.


----------

